# *UPDATED finished with video and pics* Does anyone make simple bows?



## cpowel10 (Dec 20, 2009)

I know there are a few guys on here that make great shooting/looking bows (Apex Predator ), but has anyone ever tried making a simple one out of a  Red Oak 1x2?  I was looking at the RO 1X2s the other day at Home Depot and an idea sprang into my head about making one.  I have no idea how to do it, and would love if some of you guys could give me a few pointers. I may pick up a stick and see what I can whip up Monday when I get back home.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 20, 2009)

This is what I have in mind.  What do yall think?  Sound good?
http://poorfolkbows.com/oak.htm


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2009)

I was about to go and find that link to post for you.  Sam is a great guy, and has taught many of us how to build bows.  You can't go wrong following his instructions.  Good Stuff!

By the way, I really appreciate the kind words!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out bowyers den on tradgang. Theres a build a long on board bows there. I believe it is called  " so you think you want to build a bow"

bigjim


----------



## fishdog (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to try this, this may be something we could do as a group.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 20, 2009)

I've built a few.  Be prepared to look through a LOT of boards.  Hard to find them with really straight grain.

Here's a few pics...


----------



## FVR (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is another good site.

http://georgeandjoni.home.comcast.net/~georgeandjoni/

They are all simple bows............that depends.


Instead of messing with red oak from HD, find a hardwood store.  They are located all over the place.  Get a piece of hickory board.  Hickory's rings can get violate and a abused alot more than red oak and you will have a great first bow.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well yall I've been hacking away on a 1x2 oak board all morning with a coping saw.  I've got both limbs tapered down, and I'm about half way finished with the fade on the top limb (hopefully I'm using the right terminology).

I've managed to break 4 blades so far, I've got one left.  We'll see how far it gets me.  I'm going back home tonight (I've been down at my school/work apartment) I'll be able to use better tools in my dad's shop.  I'll post up some updates as I go along tonight.

I've been trying to decide how to make the riser.  The main part of the bow is 1X2 oak.  I've got an extra 1' piece of 1x2 oak, and a 4' piece of 1/4" poplar.  I was thinking about gluing a 12" piece of the 1/4" poplar to the board, and then gluing a 12" piece of 1x2 oak on the back to create the grip.  What do yall think?  I'll post up some updated pics tonight when I get home to my camera.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome Clint, I am glad to see you takeing on this project. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 20, 2009)

I m making two bows one is black walnut and the other is hickory and will have a bamboo back im workin onthe walnut bow while waiting on the bamboo to dry for the hickory. the two best tools I have used so far are a drawknife and a stanley surform wood rasp
havnt tried a coping saw but that sound s like the slowest way to build a bow.


----------



## fishdog (Dec 20, 2009)

I am going to try to hack one out this week. I have a good many tools (including a band saw and a bucket load of clamps) if anyone in the area wants to try it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 20, 2009)

I just finished tillering a hickory bow for my son that I'll post pics of in a day or so when I finish sanding and sealing it.  I also.. just busted a beautiful red oak and walnut bow! 
Had already started tillering it when it come uncrunk!   It was for a guy at work for  Christmas ... I called and told him it went boomcrack and that he'll have to wait till next year... I don't have a piece of wood I like and I'm out of time too! 

But it's fun stuff.... I highly recomend a spoke shave... it was probably the best investment I've made yet!  $28 at Woodcraft!


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

*UPDATE*

First.....I want to apologize for using the word "simple" in the title of this thread.  It's been far from that!  This is the first time I've tried anything like this.

My arms are killing me.  I thought I could make something work between a jig saw and a circular saw....but that didn't work out.  I did all my work tonight with a rasp, planer, and a coping saw.  After a few hours, I'm starting to get what looks like a bow!  My arms are killing me.  I can barely hold a pencil in my left hand....that dang planer wore me out!!!!

I glued on the pieces for the grip and put on the clamps.  Hopefully I'll get some more work done tomorrow and give yall an update around lunch!

I snapped a few pics during the process.  I know, I know...the workshop is a horrible wreck.  You have to overlook the junk and see a masterpiece unfolding!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2009)

You have been working hard Clint. I cant wait to see your finished product.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang Clint! Looking good! I will have to come over and check it out!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> You have been working hard Clint. I cant wait to see your finished product.



Yea he just come out of nowhere with this bow building.
Nice job...
Good luck with it!


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I brought it in the house and left it near a vent to help it dry last night.  I'm bout to go back out and get to hacking on this thing some more. 

Hey Chase and Jonathan....If yall aren't busy today come on over!  I need some guidance cause I sure don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Thanks guys.  I brought it in the house and left it near a vent to help it dry last night.  I'm bout to go back out and get to hacking on this thing some more.
> 
> Hey Chase and Jonathan....If yall aren't busy today come on over!  I need some guidance cause I sure don't know what I'm doing.



Well I shure don't know anything about building a bow. LOL


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I used an old fish cleaning table for the next step.  I didn't want to ruin anything important.

I planed down the limbs a little bit more and laid down the tape, smothered it in glue, and now I'm waiting on 10:30 to do another layer.

Here's a few pics of the first layer


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

All three layers are on now.  I applied to first around 10am, the second at 10:30 am, and just finished the last at 11am.  The directions said to do it about every 20 minutes so I was close.

Now I've got to make a tiller tree somehow, hopefully I'll finish the bow tomorrow evening!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok Clint how's it coming?
I may stop by this afternoon I will be on my way to Orlando so I can't stay long


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

The backing is pretty dry so far.  I've had it sitting in front of a box fan.  I trimmed off the excess tape, and now I'm going to sand the limbs for a little while.  It's starting to take the shape of a bow!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome Clint, looks like you are doing a good job!!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 21, 2009)

She lives!!!!

I did a lot more work this evening; rasping, sanding, a little tillering.....and I finally slung an arrow with it.  I've got a ton more work to do, but I'm getting somewhere!  I strung it with a long string just to see if it works.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome Clint, you have really been working on that thing. It looks like it is gonna be taller than you, LOL.


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good start man cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been working on the grip this morning.  I'm taking my time with this part, I know I can ruin the bow quick doing this.  I brought the bow in to take a few pics.  There are two black spots under the backing from the clamps.  I'm going to paint the backing black and stain the rest of the bow so you won't be able to see the marks.  What do yall think so far?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good man. It kinda looks like you might need to cut your shelf a little deeper, but I dont know anything about that. Maybe Marty can chime in on that. I cant wait to see you shoot it.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 22, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Looking good man. It kinda looks like you might need to cut your shelf a little deeper, but I dont know anything about that. Maybe Marty can chime in on that. I cant wait to see you shoot it.



I'm gunna get it a little deeper.  I'm just taking my time trying to get pics as I go.  I don't want to screw up and take to much out.  You off work today?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 22, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Looking good man. It kinda looks like you might need to cut your shelf a little deeper, but I dont know anything about that. Maybe Marty can chime in on that. I cant wait to see you shoot it.



He could shoot off his fingers if necessary. I think the shelf is supposed to be no more than 1/8 inch from center.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm no expert, by any means, but would suggest that next time you make more of a slow and steady taper of the fadeouts into the limbs.  That's a very high stress area, and you want to blend them gradually.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm almost finished with her now!  Gotta do a lot of sanding to get it ready for stain and paint.  I'm going to paint the backing black and the rest of it will be stained.

I'm heading out to Home Depot in a few for stain.  Hopefully I'll have a finished product tonight!


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 22, 2009)

You put a lot of work into that bow!  I'm looking forward to seeing how it shoots.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 22, 2009)

Post up some pics at full draw so we can see how the limbs are bending.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 22, 2009)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Post up some pics at full draw so we can see how the limbs are bending.



I'll post up some full draw pics when someone gets home to take them.  I'll flying solo right now


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 22, 2009)

I put a layer of stain on this evening


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 22, 2009)

nice work how does it shoot?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool clint, I would also like to see some full draw pictures!!!


----------



## Necedah (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm thoroughly enjoying you bow building and it is giving me confidence to try one to. Thanks for sharing. 
Great pics and a dang nice looking bow.

Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Good, 
Great build along.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks good man! Makes me want to build one myself!


----------



## tommyboy (Dec 24, 2009)

thats cool man . hope to see it soon . it looks like you have taken the bull by the horns on this one bud .


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 25, 2009)

well yall she shoots! Here's a few pics and a video from today!  The points were loose in the first two arrows so you hear a buzz sound at the shot.  Not to shabby for my first try.  I'm going tomorrow to get a real string made at Solo and hopefully pick up a couple more arrows.










<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_fMKmSoPArU&hl=en_US&fs=1&&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_fMKmSoPArU&hl=en_US&fs=1&&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction, it's too late to back out now...

Looks good!


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 25, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Welcome to the addiction, it's too late to back out now...
> 
> Looks good!



thanks, I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl!  If I can get my new string and pic up some better arrows I'll try to swing by the Chickasawhatchee get together in a few weeks.  I probably wouldn't take a shot over 5 yards at a hog though


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 25, 2009)

Good try ,but you have too much hinge on the bottom limb,IMO


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is one ossage self bow ,I finished last week, notice the two limbs pull evenly ?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like you got it going on Clint, congrats man.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 25, 2009)

good job man!


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 26, 2009)

Great job man!


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats purty sweet...


----------



## fishdog (Dec 26, 2009)

Lowjack, Did you put fibergalss on the front of the bow? 
The link at the top of this post shows using sheetrock tape and glue on the front of the bow, he is doing this to try to make less stress on the wood. I don't think it will make much difference, what do ya'll think? I am about half way done, tillering is slow for me. Anyone wanna teach a rookie how to make a string?


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats cool man now theres another thing on my list to do.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 26, 2009)

When you get bored you can build me one!!! LOL


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 27, 2009)

fishdog said:


> Lowjack, Did you put fibergalss on the front of the bow?
> The link at the top of this post shows using sheetrock tape and glue on the front of the bow, he is doing this to try to make less stress on the wood. I don't think it will make much difference, what do ya'll think? I am about half way done, tillering is slow for me. Anyone wanna teach a rookie how to make a string?



The sheetrock tape and glue help to prevent splinters from lifting from the back of the bow and causing a failure there.

The bow looks pretty good, but I gotta agree that there looks like some hinge there on the limbs that means more focused stress at the outer third of the limbs.  When tillering these bows you want to get an even arc from near the handle  above and below the fades and have it bend evenly along the entire length of the limbs.  This is to share the stress along the whole limbs and try to prolong the life of the bow.

I followed the same build along that you linked.  My first bow came out pretty good, but by the time I got the limbs tillered properly I only had a 27# draw weight.

I followed another build along at Tradgang where 4estTrekker makes a pyramid style bow that is overbuilt and a bit more forgiving in design and ended up with a 55#  bow that is a natural pointer and shoots arrows pretty flat.  Nailed a squirrel at 17 paces with the thing.  It is also made of red oak, but was started with a 1x3 board, is 68 oal, 67" nock to nock.

Scaled it down and made a small version of the pyramid bow for my daughter.  Hers draws 22lbs at 20".

First bow (27#)






Second bow (pyramid style)






Daughters bow


----------



## fishdog (Dec 27, 2009)

Good lookoing work Doc. 
I read that about the splintering, I do not really think it will help much. However he does reference hickory strips in a related link, that would work. Did you put anything on the ones you built? The cool thing about doing this is it is dirt cheap, you can do it with tools found in most peoples homes and when you are done you have something to show for your trouble.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words yall!

Hey Doc, do you have a link to the thread?  I'd like to try one


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 27, 2009)

Fishdog.  Yeah I used  the drywall tape on my first build.  It helps keep the back in tact, but doesn't add anything as far as extra draw weight or limb stiffness for added speed, like a hickory or sinew backing can.

My Pyrimid bows have no backing on them.  A friend of mine has applied a brown paper backing to a pyramid bow he is finishing.   He has tne added some Canebreak rattle skin over that for some natural camouflage,and it is turning out to be a beautiful bow.  He's just finishing applying coats of tru-oil to seal it and give it a nice luster.

cpowel here is a link to the bow build along that we used to build the pyramid style bows.
http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=125;t=002064;p=1

It is nice to be able to make these out of a $12 piece of lumber.  Lots of searching though to find boards with the right grain and lack of pin knots.  It is truely adictive though.  Next project that my bowyer buddy and I will try to tackle is getting two bow staves out of a donated piece of red elm.  Also trying to make our own arrows, from pine, fir and poplar boards ripped down to 3/8 and turned in a dowel maker.


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good job I hope mine turn out that good!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 28, 2009)

Good job!  I have enjoyed the build a long.  It's an addiction for sure.  

Just built a pair of twins for a pair of twins for Christmas. I love it!


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 28, 2009)

That's awesome.....

Good job!


----------



## fishdog (Dec 28, 2009)

Doc, I am still on the fence about the sheetrock tape but thank you for your input. Your bows look great. I am going to finish this one and build the arrows. The bow you made from the 1 X 3 will be next.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 29, 2009)

The problems I found with drywall tape are that it is heavy for a backing because of the ammount of glue it holds.  It doesn't add any real strength other than preventing some splinter lifting and the beginnings of cracks.  Many other materials can do just as well without adding as much mass to the limbs, so they may actually be a better choice.

My buddy Dave has used silk, brown paper, and linen as backings with good success, and the limbs seem to be a touch faster with those lower weight backings.

The drywall tape and many backings arestill no guarantee that there will be no cracking.  The second bow I tried to build was based on the first design with the drywall tape.  It was scaled down and intended to be for my daughter.  It developed a hinge while tillering, and after thining the inner limb a bit to get rid of the hinge, the limb just couldn't take the stress any more and broke.  The crack was on the back of the bow under the drywall tape.  About all the tape did was keep the limb from coming apart and injuring me.

There's lots of backings out there that aren't as ugly as the drywall tape.  And there are a lot of bows out there without backing that work just fine.


----------



## tommyboy (Dec 29, 2009)

still cant wait to see it bud . maybe this weekend whenever we hit up the chick. great job !


----------

